# MakeupDrop™ Hybrid



## Dawn (Jan 10, 2019)

From the creators of the original silicone makeup applicator comes the next generation of flawless application for skincare, foundation, blush, highlighter and concealer. The  is the newest innovation to revamp any makeup bag. The super soft, serenity colored applicator features two uniquely distinct parts: the *Silicone Drop*, which acts as a clean and waste-free surface for initial makeup application, and the *Super Soft Sponge* which helps blend and achieve an airbrushed glow. 

While traditional beauty sponges soak up tons of extra product, the Hybrid—like all MakeupDrop™ products—minimizes product wasted by using the least amount of makeup possible. The silicone pad is naturally anti-bacterial and can stop the transfer of germs that can cause breakouts and irritation. The super soft- non-latex sponge is easy clean. Simply use soap and water and let dry overnight.


----------

